# Bout them tips



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

Got my first in app tip today business man on way to delmar races , 20 ez $$


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hoodat said:


> Got my first in app tip today business man on way to delmar races , 20 ez $$


----------

